# An Apology to the World - Audio now available



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 3, 2005)

Greetings folks,

The audio for the 'Apology to the World' conference that took place June 4th is now available online as streaming MP3. Enjoy, spread the resources around, be blessed and edified.

http://theologicallycorrect.com/realaudio/anapology.m3u
Session One: An Apology - 9am - Kerry Gilliard

What is an apology? By first examining the word in its historical context and then its usage is specific biblical passages, Mr. Gilliard will set the agenda for what a Christian apology to the world is. It is important to know that every Christian is called to give an apology. God has given his people the privilege of "given a reason for the hope that is within." Mr. Gilliard will discuss why it is important to be well equipped in biblical theology and the importance of loving God with all of your mind. This session will end with encouragement and examples on how to offer an apology to the world. 
My notes are available for download at: http://theologicallycorrect.com/realaudio/apology.pdf (Adobe Acrobat Reader needed)

http://theologicallycorrect.com/realaudio/apology2culture.m3u
Session Two: An Apology to our Culture - 10am - Ozzie Osgood

In this lecture Mr. Osgood will demonstrate the situation between Christian and non-Christian cultures is fundamentally a conflict between two entirely different worldviews and will thereby expel the myth of neutral inquiry. Osgood will then proceed to give a model for a God-centered apology to non-Christian worldviews as well as a critique of the culturally popular arguments against the existence of God. This session will conclude with practical interaction with primary source material of all levels of cultural argumentation that attacks the Christian worldview. 

http://theologicallycorrect.com/realaudio/apology2cults.m3u
Session Three: An Apology to the Cults - 12pm - Jeff Downs

In this session, Mr. Downs will contend that it is the particular (Triune) God of Christianity that is "back of everything." Without this particular God, man could not live, move, or have his being. Therefore, any other sort of god is no god at all. In our pluralistic society, there are a variety of groups offering their viewpoint on who God is. But, can their particular form of deity, whether they claim it is derived from the biblical text or not, account for our how we know what we know, what is real, and how we should live our lives? In application, Downs will examine various New Religious Movements, asking if their particular god can give an account for reality. Downs will conclude where the book of Romans begins - contending that the worship of other gods is idolatry and part of the suppression of the truth (of the God) they do know. 

For more information on each speaker, visit http://www.rctr.org/conference.htm . The conference was sponsored and organized by the Resource Center for Theological Research.

Soli Deo Gloria,
Kerry Gilliard
Theologically Correct dot Com Ministries
http://www.theologicallycorrect.com
LIVE your theology.
"We have learned from none others the plan of our salvation, than from those through whom the Gospel has come down to us, which they did at one time proclaim in public , and, at a later period, by the will of God, handed down to us in the Scriptures, to be the ground and pillar of our faith . For it is unlawful to assert that they preached before they possessed "perfect knowledge," as some do even venture to say, boasting themselves as improvers of the apostles ." (Irenaeus, Against Heresies, book 3, 1, 1)


----------

